# new to IUI



## Jacki22 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hello to everyone,

I am Jacki. I am 31 and my DH is 33. We have been trying to get pg for 7 years. We are currently living in Spain and we have just started our first cycle of IUI. I would love to share info and advice with anyone here.

Good luck and loads of baby dust to you all.

Jacki xxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Jacki
welcome to FF

If you hop onto IUI girls part 37 and introduce yourself we will make you very welcome, but beware, they (but not me) are all a bit loopy  there are quite a few girls who are doing their first IUI so you will be in good company. 

hope to catch you there sometime

kimj xxx


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Jacki
Welcome to the site.
I hope that your IUI has a positive outcome for you, wishing you all the very best with everything.
Chick


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Jacki,

Welcome to FF!  It is a fab site and you will soon feel at home here.

Good luck with the IUI.

Laine x


----------

